# Trophy Ridge allen screw size and tool



## ryexley (Sep 15, 2014)

I was hoping to get this confirmed prior to making the purchase, but I went ahead and gave it a shot...turns out the answer is yes, it does fit. If you have a Trophy Ridge component and don't have any allen wrenches that fit it for tuning, this one will give you what you need.


----------



## walbash635 (Nov 6, 2012)

all I have ever seen is standard or metric sized allen wrench's whats difference with these ??


----------

